# Eating Disorders and Irritable Bowel Syndrome Survey



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Eating Disorders and Irritable Bowel Syndrome Survey**Details:*This is a university health study, and we are interested in your responses.This survey focuses on quality of life in IBS as well as the areas of gender, diet, and appearance concerns.Your answers will not be linked back to you directly, and all responses will remain confidential.Please click here to take the survey.*Ages Eligible for Study:* 18-60*Genders Eligible for Study:* Women and Men with previously diagnosed IBS*Contact:* Kim Miller (the primary investigator) at [email protected]Supervisor: Dr. Susan Johnson, Associate Professor of Psychology


----------

